# Spreadshirt like



## JRuacho (Oct 5, 2012)

Have you ever come across a script that allows users to sell their t-shirt designs on your website? I'm looking for something with similar functionality as spreadshirt.com


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

If you have a WordPress site there's a plugin out there you can activate that pulls in your Spreadshirt store directly onto your website.

Otherwise you can checkout sites like BigCartel.


----------



## JRuacho (Oct 5, 2012)

Not quite like that. I'm looking to be the fullfilment center , and let the artists/users upload and sell their designs , I'd handle the printing (DTG) and shipping and pay them a comission based on how many times their design was used.


----------



## TRMMarketing (Nov 22, 2011)

JRuacho said:


> Not quite like that. I'm looking to be the fullfilment center , and let the artists/users upload and sell their designs , I'd handle the printing (DTG) and shipping and pay them a comission based on how many times their design was used.


Purely as you described I don't know of an out-of-box solution. However, you could easily modify Magento's api to allow vendors to create products and then run monthly reports based on sku's to track usage.

For out-of-box solutions there are a number of drop-ship and multi-vendor extension for Magento which could handle this as individual stores or as a mall like environment. One that comes to mind is uMarketplace by Unirgy uMarketplace Suite :: Unirgy :: The Premiere Magento Extension Company.


Non-Magento related products are:
MultiCart from iScripts iScripts MultiCart - Multi Vendor Shopping Cart
and
X-Cart Pro from Qualiteam X-Cart: PHP shopping cart software for e-commerce web-sites.

Please note I have not used either of the non-magento applications, they came up as options when I was doing research for a client project some months ago.


----------

